# [A] Malygos/Malfurion  Twisterhasen Suchen Dich!



## FQDN (24. Juli 2017)

Die Twisterhasen haben Hunger!​Die neu gegründete Gilde Twisterhasen sucht ambitionierte Mitspieler zum Aufbau der Gilde und eines Stammraids!

Gesucht werden umgängliche, zuverlässige, aktive Spieler, die das Gruppenspiel dem Einzelspiel vorziehen und sich den Gefahren Azeroths gemeinsam mit uns stellen wollen. Da wir so schnell wie möglich ins Grabmal durchstarten und zeitnah den HC-Modus in Angriff nehmen wollen, solltet ihr optimalerweise bereits über HC-taugliches Gear (GS um die 900 aufwärts sowie mind. 52 Traits in der Waffe) verfügen, gutes Klassen-/Spielverständnis vorweisen und den NHC-Modus nach Möglichkeit bereits clear haben (zusätzliche HC-Erfahrung gern gesehen). Da ein Gildenleben natürlich nicht nur aus Raiden besteht, solltet ihr nicht TS-scheu und auch abseits der Raidzeiten aktiv sein, um z.B. gemeinsam Dungeons unsicher zu machen, Schlüsselsteine zu spielen oder sonstige Schandtaten zu begehen.

 

Wir verstehen uns als Semi-Progress-Raidgilde, die mit moderatem Zeitaufwand (2 Raid-Abende mit jeweils 2,5h) möglichst viel erreichen will. Das Ziel lautet konzentriertes Raiden in dennoch entspannter Atmosphäre, um den HC-Content einigermaßen zügig zu schaffen und dann später ggf. auch mythische Luft zu schnuppern. Darum weisen wir ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir gezielt ambitionierte Spieler suchen, die sowohl gängige Spielmechaniken als auch ihre Klasse sicher beherrschen &#8211; wer mit Begriffen wie Stat Weights, BiS-Gear, Simulation Craft, Pre-Pots, warcfraftlogs etc. nichts anfangen kann, nicht weiß, wie man Buffs/Debuffs liest, gerne in allen möglichen Pfützen rumsteht, mit unverzaubertem und/oder nicht gesockeltem Gear aufläuft, beim Raiden aus Kostengründen gerne auf günstigeres Buff-Food und/oder günstige Pots ausweicht (oder diese einfach ganz weglässt), oder als DD nur tiefgraue/-grüne Logs spielt, wird keinen Platz in unserem Raidkader ergattern können.

 

Einige unserer Spieler verfügen bereits über erste HC-Erfahrung (aufs Grabmal bezogen; die Nachfestung haben wir alle recht ausgiebig auf HC geraidet), aber dies ist keine Grundvoraussetzung. Da wir somit quasi &#8222;frisch&#8220; in ToS HC starten, solltet ihr gerade mit fortschreitendem Progress ein gewisses Maß an Wiperesistenz mitbringen, wipen gehört nun mal zum Progress dazu.

 

Die genauen Raidtage und -zeiten werden noch festgelegt, aber es wird auf zwei nicht aufeinander folgende Tage mit voraussichtlichem Raidbeginn um 20:00 und Raidende um 22:30 (mit Option auf Verlängerung, falls wir kurz vor einem Durchbruch stehen und alle weitermachen wollen).

Wir bieten:


Spieler mit langjähriger MMO- und Raiderfahrung

In Kürze eine eigene Homepage, inklusive Forum und Raidplaner

Teamspeak

bei Interesse: Facebook- und WhatsApp-Gruppe

 

Wir erwarten:


ein geistiges Alter von mindestens 18 Jahren

aktive Spieler (Karteileichen werden irgendwann aussortiert)

Spaß am Gruppenspiel und gemeinsamen Aktivitäten (keine reinen Solospieler)

Spieler, die sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen und diese sicher spielen

Kritikfähigkeit

ein Mindestmaß an Wiperesistenz

 zumindest passive (sprich: lesende) Nutzung unseres Forum (sobald fertiggestellt)

keine übermäßige TS-Scheue (wenngleich TS außerhalb der Raids keine Pflicht ist)

ein gewisses Maß an Selbstständigkeit (wir helfen gerne, aber ihr solltet auch in der Lage sein, euch selbst zu helfen und/oder zu beschäftigen, wenn's gerade nicht passt; Wir bieten keine 24/7-Rundum-Betreuung oder -Bespaßung)

Was wir nicht suchen:


Flamer, Choleriker, Cheater, Egomanen, Divas, Buguser oder Exploiter (wir wollen immer fair und sauber spielen)

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann meldet euch hier im Forum oder sprecht einfach einen unserer Offiziere an: Rhiandra (Rhiandra#21724), Telarian (), Yaheel (FQDN#2267) oder Vodomir (Vodomir#2246)!


----------

